# Striking Chords on the Piano/Consistent Dynamics



## Captainnumber36

I'm noticing sometimes my fingers don't always push the keys down at exactly the same time. Any tips on how to fix that?

Also, any tips on how to keep a steady dynamic when it's needed?


----------



## Captainnumber36

I may have fixed my own problem. I just have to work around my limitations as a player in my compositions to get to performance level!


----------



## Clarden

Hello, I will give you a tip that I taught to one of my piano students just yesterday. She had the same problem (which is almost universal as our 5 fingers are all different sizes). I told her to form the shape of the chord so that the three fingers are ready to play the chord. The trick is to hold that position then let your wrist dip a little to let your finger shape make the chord sound.
Since you have made only one downward movement (your wrist), you will have one sound (the chord) instead of the two or three separate sounds from three fingers trying to play at the same time - not easily done! This should solve your problem but play a few chords like this until they feel comfortable and sound great.

Good Luck


----------

